# Sister and Brudder....Errrr.....Amateur and Pro



## princessre

My brudder and I both got a bath tonight. Mama asked us to pose because she said we were lookin' cute and clean. 

But I don't wanna pooooose.....









Lemme show you my signature pose-ishion 









Waaah? You promise der's a tummy wub at da end of dis? :w00t:







" 

Lemme get up....slowly....


Okies..I'll gib you one with both eyes open...


Now here's my brudder (I took so long, da point 'n click died and now der's only the iphone):
[URL="http://







[/URL]

I wub him!! We wrestle and cuddle pwetty much all day long...
[URL="http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/







[/COLOR][/URL]

But he's kind of a show off! He finished modeling and threw in a bonus tongue shot:
[URL="http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/







[/COLOR][/URL]

Tanks for looking, Awnties!! Casanova and I send you puppy kisses!


----------



## suzimalteselover

Oh my goodness, what cute shots!!! :wub::wub: I love Bijou's big beautiful dark eyes and that sweet face! The big pink bow looks so pretty on her. Bijou, your brudder is a heart breaker! That last photo has Josey and Mandy swooning! :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie

They're both absolutely stunning!! :wub:

and I LOVE Bijou's big bow! It's precious!


----------



## LJSquishy

Your little ones are so adorable Sophia!! I haven't seen their pics in a while. Little Bijou is all grown up, too! They are so cute!


----------



## Katzie

Awww, how pwecious yur little Pwincess and Pwince are :wub: I wub the belly wubbie poooose. They are both so bootiful :heart:


----------



## mary-anderson

Oh Bijou I love the belly shots. I'd give you belly rubs all day!!
Casanova you melt my heart:wub: Love the pics thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Cosy

Bijou looks cute upside down with big bow or no. Casanova must really get a workout running around after her. Sweet pics, Sophia.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Awww ... Both Bijou and Casanova are stunningly gorgeous, Sophia!!! :wub::wub:
Please give Bijou and Casanova hugs and kisses from their Awntie Marie. :wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven

Bijou you are a good little girl :wub2: I think your Mummy does a really fantastic grooming job on you. I would like to bet you will try very hard to stay nice and clean  You are so lucky to have such a fantastic brother, Lola says you two have way too much fun. She wants to join in. We send you all hugs and kisses :tender:


----------



## Katkoota

awwwwh totally CUTTTTIES you two are ^_^ missed seeing your piccy - thanks for sharing them

hugs
Kat


----------



## Canada

Bijou, you are beyond words! :wub:
Poor baby doll, tired of the puperazzi? 
You can come stay with us for awhile...
we *promise* to not take your picture! 
_(crossing fingers while typing...)_

Your big bro looks as handsome as ever! 
Aren't those little hairclips the best?
Paris wears them also, the Scunci no-slip grip ones.


----------



## Maglily

She's saying a baff is hard work Mamma but I'll try. They are cute babies.


----------



## kathym

They both belong on the Runway..:wub::wub:


----------



## allheart

Oh they are so cute!! And she is so posing, just in her sweet diva sort of way  They truly are gorgeous. Love the tongue shot too!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Sophia, it has been too long!! Look at her, she has a new haircut and it is precious. Love the bow, no question there!! She reminds me of Cosy in that one pic of her looking down. Love that little leg open, waiting for that belly rub for sure. What can I say, Cas is handsome as usual~~~Don't you just love it when they both are all clean and sweet smelling!!!:chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## The A Team

I love that both your kids are so absolutely gorgeous!!! :wub:

I could gaze at pictures of them all day long.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh my goodness, how beautiful are Casanova and Bijou! I love her big pink bow


----------



## aprilb

Oh my word! What a beautiful sister and handsome brother! Love, love the pics:wub::wub: Thank you for the kisses:chili:


----------



## cyndrae

Adorable!!
I love just washed fluffs.


----------



## lynda

They are both stunning


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Seriously stunning brother sister set you have!!!! wet kisses and tummy rubs from the west coast!!


----------



## KAG

2 stunning babies. Beautiful.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Twinkle

<3 pictures like these brighten up my day. Thank you for sharing


----------



## iheartbisou

LOL! Casanova is just a pro at modeling. I'm sure he's getting calls from Elite everyday! Bijou is perfection..I cannot get over how beautiful she is..and that little pink bow fits her so well.


----------



## k/c mom

Oh my goodness!! What adorable pictures!!! Your babies are majorly cute!!!


----------



## MaxnMinnie

Bijou is SO beautiful and Casanova is SO handsome  love the last shot!


----------



## princessre

Thanks so much, everyone!!! Casanova and Bijou give you all wet puppy kisses!!



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Sophia, it has been too long!! Look at her, she has a new haircut and it is precious. Love the bow, no question there!! She reminds me of Cosy in that one pic of her looking down. Love that little leg open, waiting for that belly rub for sure. What can I say, Cas is handsome as usual~~~Don't you just love it when they both are all clean and sweet smelling!!!:chili::aktion033::chili:


Dianne- Thank you!! I can't believe you noticed that about Bijou's little leg open waiting for the belly rub. She does that 50 times a day!! Her two basic movements are coming toward me with her tail wagging like crazy, and me coming toward her with her rolling on the side and opening her little leg for a tummy rub!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita

OMG!! They are just the cutest!!! And they look so much alike too. I love Bijou's signture pose-ishion LOL. The pink bow on her is adorable and Cassanova is as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## princessre

Johita said:


> OMG!! They are just the cutest!!! And they look so much alike too. I love Bijou's signture pose-ishion LOL. The pink bow on her is adorable and Cassanova is as gorgeous as ever.


Thanks! That is funny that you mention it-- alot of people we meet do tell me my babies look alot alike in the face!! But I wonder if we see mostly the differences just because we see them so much! Casanova has a slightly smaller head relative to his body size...And Bijou's eyes are huge and so dark. His skin is much pinker than hers, and his hair is ice white....I could go on and on...I stare at my babies all day long!!


----------



## poochie2

OMG So Gorgeous !!!!!B)


----------



## Matilda's mommy

how in the world do you get anything done in a day, those precious faces melt my heart:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Oh Sophia - those pictures of Bijou and Casanova are so gorgeous!! What cuties. I think Bijou has the modeling thing down pretty well because the end result is...Bee-eautiful.:wub::wub: Was hoping I'd see your two around here in the Hamptons but so far no other Maltese spotted. Or spotted Maltese. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre

Snowbody said:


> Oh Sophia - those pictures of Bijou and Casanova are so gorgeous!! What cuties. I think Bijou has the modeling thing down pretty well because the end result is...Bee-eautiful.:wub::wub: Was hoping I'd see your two around here in the Hamptons but so far no other Maltese spotted. Or spotted Maltese. :HistericalSmiley:


OMG, you're complaining about not bumping into other Malts in EH when you saw Paul McCartney??? I mean, I'm here 150 days a year and I see alot of celebs, but I have never seen anyone as cool as him!!


----------



## coco

Precious and beautiful babies! I love the pink bow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## momtoboo

AWWWWW, precious beautiful little Bijou:wub: & adorable pretty boy Cas:wub:. Bijou reminds me of a pint sized Hannah,especially in that last picture.


----------



## Kara

Oh, they are both utterly gorgeous.


----------



## mom2bijou

Great pics of the brudder and sista!!!! Love them Sophia!


----------



## njdrake

It just doesn't get any cuter than those two. :wub:


----------



## jodublin

Adorable x


----------



## donnad

They are both so beautiful!


----------



## lovesophie

Ahhh! Their faces are way too adorable. :wub::wub::wub: How can you stand it?? Your doll faces are perfect!


----------



## princessre

coco said:


> Precious and beautiful babies! I love the pink bow! Thanks for sharing!


Mary Ann, thank you! When can we see some pics of beautiful Coco and Lola? I miss those two darling girls! Lola must be a full-grown beauty by now.



momtoboo said:


> AWWWWW, precious beautiful little Bijou:wub: & adorable pretty boy Cas:wub:. Bijou reminds me of a pint sized Hannah,especially in that last picture.


Thanks, Sue! I think I do see a little resemblance there too! Loves to your two!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

Omg if those arent the cutest pics , dolce is in love w bijou ! And casanova well u r just too cute w ur lil pink tongue.


----------



## heartmadeforyou

You've got two of the cutest babies ever!


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Both Sister and Brudder are beautiful. I love the pro posing so pretty. I also love the amateur just being herself. Cute, cute photos Sophia. What fun they must have playing all day.:wub::wub:


----------



## rythumanddance

wow they are gorgeous!


----------



## princessre

Dixie's Mama said:


> Both Sister and Brudder are beautiful. I love the pro posing so pretty. I also love the amateur just being herself. Cute, cute photos Sophia. What fun they must have playing all day.:wub::wub:


Thank you, Elaine!! They do love to play together!! They "maw" at each other all the time...I'm not too sure what is the object of the game :HistericalSmiley:, but it looks fun nevertheless....:blink:




uniquelovdolce said:


> Omg if those arent the cutest pics , dolce is in love w bijou ! And casanova well u r just too cute w ur lil pink tongue.


Thank you!! Bijou sends kisses to Dolce!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie

Bijou and Casanova are the CUTEST sister and brother EVER!:wub::wub::wub:

They are both such beautiful Maltese with such sweet lil faces!:wub2::wub2::wub2:

I think Bijou and Abbie are kindred spirits with their mutual love for belly rubs, hee-hee!:biggrin:


----------



## jpupart

Such cute pictures of absolutely breathtakingly beautiful pups!!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## MalteseJane

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## malteseboy22

Wow Sophia they are just precious you do a great job with them both. Oh such cute faces.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhhh what sweet, precious babies!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Kutsmail1

Too cute...it could be worse...you could be chasing Zippy with the camera...sigh:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## princessre

Missy&Maggie said:


> Bijou and Casanova are the CUTEST sister and brother EVER!:wub::wub::wub:
> 
> They are both such beautiful Maltese with such sweet lil faces!:wub2::wub2::wub2:
> 
> I think Bijou and Abbie are kindred spirits with their mutual love for belly rubs, hee-hee!:biggrin:


Thank you, Melissa! I didn't realize Abbie was a tummy rub fiend also. 

Bijou has it bad!! When she sees me, first thing she does is roll over on her side and open her legs. :HistericalSmiley: I basically spend all my waking hours doing things with one hand and rubbing her and Casanova's belly with the other.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

OMG -- is Bijou not just the cutest little furbutt ever!!! And who could resist the gorgeous Casanova!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie

princessre said:


> Thank you, Melissa! I didn't realize Abbie was a tummy rub fiend also.
> 
> Bijou has it bad!! When she sees me, first thing she does is roll over on her side and open her legs. :HistericalSmiley: I basically spend all my waking hours doing things with one hand and rubbing her and Casanova's belly with the other.


OMG, Abbie does the same thing. She is a total addict and has no shame. Too funny that our lil girls are so silly!:HistericalSmiley:

Please smooch and snuggle Bijou and Cas for me!:wub:


----------



## sakyurek

She is perfect such a nice baby


----------



## majik921

I love love love the big pink bow! Where do you get her bows?


----------

